# Vape related T-Shirts from Wish



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/5/21)

The SAPO and Wish have signed an agreement to speed up delivery times by 50%. This made me look for vaping products at their site. Nothing of interest to me but strangely tons of vape-related T-Shirts and even a couple of Hoodies. Some of them are OK (funny) and others are crap (IMO). Here is a selection :



































































There are many, many more.

I have never ordered from Wish so I can't say if ordering will be a good idea or not. At least Wish is trying to speed up delivery to SA. 


https://www.wish.com/search/vape?source=search&position=995&share=web

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Munro31 (7/5/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The SAPO and Wish have signed an agreement to speed up delivery times by 50%. This made me look for vaping products at their site. Nothing of interest to me but strangely tons of vape-related T-Shirts and even a couple of Hoodies. Some of them are OK (funny) and others are crap (IMO). Here is a selection :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct, some of them are kak!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/5/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The SAPO and Wish have signed an agreement to speed up delivery times by 50%.


So we will get it in 6 months?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (7/5/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So we will get it in 6 months?



If you're lucky. That's their fastest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/5/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So we will get it in 6 months?


Take a bigger size just in case you grow bigger by then


----------



## LeislB (8/5/21)

Resistance said:


> Take a bigger size just in case you grow bigger by then


You'd need a bigger size because their sizing is ridiculous!


----------



## Grand Guru (8/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 229241




You're right!!!!

Poor bastard who gets the one on the left.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------

